# Flowzone vs Strom Battery Sparyers



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Does anybody have firsthand experience with preferably both of these brands? If not, experience with either one? I'm in the market for one for residential use and they don't seem to have much to find on the interwebs, but both seem to be good products according to those that have used them. The sprayer will be mainly used to spray "The Bermuda Triangle."
Any other sprayers to be considered in this price range besides Chapin?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Paulsprimecuts uses Flowzone.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm trying to find the difference between Flowzone and Strom as well?


----------



## hitmonchau (Apr 1, 2020)

Looks like they are the same manufacturer with different branding. I have the cyclone 2 and it works great.


----------

